# 1984 Nissan King Cab 4X2



## MrPriapism (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm looking at purchasing a 1984 Nissan King Cab. It is 5 speed manual and the body seems solid. It has 180,000 miles. What is the price range for this rig?


----------



## MrPriapism (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone have ideas?


----------

